# Bucks vs Pacers, game 23, Bradley Center



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Bucks (12-10) vs. Indiana Pacers (13-11).
> 
> WHEN: 7 p.m. Tuesday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/preview-1n82gfn-183881851.html


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I wish Jennings could shoot like that more often.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Prince said:


> I wish Jennings could shoot like that more often.


Brandon "good once every three games" Jennings


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Sad, but true.


----------

